# Free travel pass - can I go 1st class?



## willmy41 (10 Feb 2008)

On a rail journey is it possible to upgrade to 1st. class travelling on a free travel pass.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Feb 2008)

*Re: Free Travel*

You may find the answer [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

*Re: Free Travel*

No.

*When can I not use my Free Travel Pass?*


> *6. When can I not use my Free Travel Pass?
> 
> * 	   	  You *cannot* use your Free Travel Pass:
> 
> ...


----------



## lasno (10 Feb 2008)

In other words, yes you can!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

Sorry - thought the question was would the pass cover 1st class - which it won't.


----------



## willmy41 (11 Feb 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I just want to know If I can pay the difference in price. Never travelled 1st. class. May as well lash out in my old age!


----------



## willmy41 (15 Feb 2008)

Travelled to Galway on Wednesday. Paid €12 with my free travel pass and went 1st. class. Magic!


----------



## lasno (15 Feb 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it


----------

